# Super Old beats I made



## sonknuck23 (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/disasterchan

Check it out if it interests you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just want to know what you think. As soon as I stop being lazy, I'll post more new ones up. These are from a LONG While back, while In the past 2 years i've made new ones.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 3, 2010)

Mmm, me likey. How long have you been making music?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 3, 2010)

Those are pretty damn good man! I make songs sometimes, but they fail.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 4, 2010)

Since like, grade 5 haha. I use FL Studios. If you're interested, I've done entire remix albums from games, I'd be glad to share them.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 4, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Since like, grade 5 haha. I use FL Studios. If you're interested, I've done entire remix albums from games, I'd be glad to share them.


Oh please do


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 5, 2010)

If a Mod could change the topic title, that'd be awesome.

New Title: DC.17: Beats by sonknuck23.

(Made a post in the music movies forum, realized that maybe it should't be there. You can close it.)


----------

